

How do I begin customer development? - canopygrove

I have a basic idea for the B2B app I want to build (and the problem that it would solve), have selected a target customer, and I would like to start the customer development process.  There are a few companies that I would like to speak with to see if they really need this app.  But I&#x27;m not quite sure how to &quot;get out of the building&quot; and get that phase of the process started.  I&#x27;ve been fighting every temptation to simply start coding, but I want to make sure that I&#x27;m not just a solution in search of a problem.<p>What&#x27;s the best way to get in contact with the right people at these companies?<p>I would love to hear how you worked through this process.  Thank you for your time.
======
pbeattie23
I would suggest just taking one step forward. Don't think too much about the
specifics of how you should be going about it and just do it! If you have a
list of companies I would suggest start by calling the offices. This is where
knowing how to persuade and sell will be helpful. Make sure you can visually
explain how your app will work. Whether that is putting together a PowerPoint
click-through, piecing together a clever doodle, or just getting a list of
"hypotheses" that you have about your customer. Before you can build this B2B
app you need to determine if you can get early adopters. If you plan on
speaking face to face with people get personable and ask them for a small
chunk of their time.

Patrick (Boston, MA)

~~~
canopygrove
Patrick, I think you're exactly right. That sounds like a great approach.
Thank you.

